# Moderators



## Arty88 (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Guys,
Do you know how to get moderator?
I wanna become one, so that I can do something good for the people...
But I really don't know how to become one...
Does anyone know???
PLease tell me


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Dec 1, 2002)

there are toooooo many mods in my opinion already in this forum.......

but i'm not the one who decides this stuff, try to send a pm to kivan or alexander......

i think they are the ones u should talk to....


----------



## Arty88 (Dec 1, 2002)

ok thanks Ap0cAl1pS3
I'll try it, but I don't have much hope it'll work
There are enough Mods allready, as you said.
But if I don't try, I'll never get to know


----------



## Fearlessjay (Dec 1, 2002)

I'd have to agree with ApOc. Not that many Moderators are needed, and now that Rom requests are banned, the forums will probaby get a lot quieter.


----------



## koentje3 (Dec 1, 2002)

Yeah, every day there's a new mod.. almost  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  It's kinda frustrating..


----------



## Dranzer (Dec 1, 2002)

You only become one if the others think, you are right for the job. asking to be one, narrows that chance down


----------



## Angelical_1 (Dec 1, 2002)

Admittedly I'm (I believe) the newest of the moderators but I'd like to share some stats with you guys.

Forum opened 23 Oct (40 days ago)

29926 posts (total)

8541 members

748 posts a day

3 admin
3 global moderators
8 moderators

that's 53 posts per admin/mod

Make of that what you will, be please remember admin and moderating is not a paid job.

Kind Regards Angelical_1


----------



## Fearlessjay (Dec 1, 2002)

To be honest, that does sound like too many Moderators. And as someone who has had recent experience with them, they can be a bit heavyhanded here. Every other message board I've been on usually gives a reason why topics are moved, so other people know what is what. Here it's seems to be a haphazard choice. Gay Rappers is a good choice for the Roms section, along with some other strange choices, while my Medal of Honour thread gets moved to the Flash section, even though I'm looking for general opinions about the Rom. All I did was mention that I flashed it.


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2002)

KiVan said  when this forum first started that you may never be chosen as a mod if you ask him or any other mods. He went on to say that you would be chosen if he thnks that you're ready for the job. Well I think he said that


----------



## Dranzer (Dec 1, 2002)

Personally I dont care. But as I said, asking will just make your chances more grim, I mean look at this, there are members here that have joined from the very beginning. If anyone needs to be a mod it needs to be someone well known, someone who responds to questions more than just a simple sentence. Some people need details, not "go here yada yada" Some one who is mature and doesnt just want a fancy little medal or something by their name. 


But as I said being a mod has to be a tough choice, You be patient and it might be your turn. But just remember, There are people on here that have join from the beginning not user 1000 but lower who I believe should come first than someone with a 8000 status.


----------



## G.O.D (Dec 1, 2002)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 1 2002 said:


> KiVan saidÂ when this forum first started that you may never be chosen as a mod if you ask him or any other mods. He went on to say that you would be chosen if he thnks that you're ready for the job. Well I think he said thatÂ


yeah i read that to he said he would recurit the people he wanted and when and if you asked he wouldnt let you be a mod and you would have to come to the site like every day


----------



## Fenriz (Dec 2, 2002)

QUOTE(Angelical_1 @ Dec 1 2002 said:


> 8541 members


Well, 10% of these 8541 people post here anyway....


----------



## Arty88 (Dec 3, 2002)

I've been here everyday since I became a member, and even before I came here very often...
I think I'm here since 30 days, but I'm only member for almost 10 day's


----------



## neocat (Dec 3, 2002)

QUOTE(G.O.D @ Dec 1 2002 said:


> you would have to come to the site like every day
> That's a lie... most of the mods don't come every day... I know because I do...
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! 10 days... that's A LOT compared to other ppl


----------



## Dranzer (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes we all know you do CoolCat your a spamming monkey j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In all honestly. We need to just settle down with the mod things, dont you know how annoying that can be to? 

Be asked every time you log on "can I have this, can I be that"
I am a admin on CS servers and I am constantly bothered with being asked can I have this can I have that. It gets really annoying and fustrating.

Just be patient, if they want you, they will come to you.....


----------



## kutabare (Dec 7, 2002)

you could even set up your own board and be the global mod


----------



## stivsama (Dec 7, 2002)

Heh, I always thought that the way to be a mod is to trade the "member medals" into mod ones.. and if you can have enough "mod medals," you get to be have the "site owner/administrator medal", like Kivan!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Kinda like a rpg for forums


----------



## kefka (Dec 7, 2002)

It seems these days that there are only smart_ss people replying on this site


----------



## kutabare (Dec 7, 2002)

it's because people ask such dumb ass questions.....


----------



## kefka (Dec 7, 2002)

Im just saying that the only time that a newer member gets a reply is when someone with more medals than two thinks they know everything.


----------



## Arty88 (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey Guys,
Do you know how to get moderator?
I wanna become one, so that I can do something good for the people...
But I really don't know how to become one...
Does anyone know???
PLease tell me


----------



## Dranzer (Dec 7, 2002)

It all boils down to the medals or the squares or whatever

They just want to be someone with a fancy thing my their name. And dont know the first rule on how to mod


----------



## kutabare (Dec 7, 2002)

lots of posts does not necessarily make one wise


----------



## Dranzer (Dec 7, 2002)

exactly

I mean ( No disrepect to CoolCat ) 

But look at his postings sheesh, thats a little to much. 
I mean he is pretty much outranking all the mod's and Admin's

But I agree just because you have alot of posts doesnt mean your a Rocket Scientist


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

HEY!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yes we all know you do CoolCat your a spamming monkey j/k
> QUOTEBut look at his postings sheesh, thats a little to much.
> I mean he is pretty much outranking all the mod's and Admin's



coolcat has no caps...
REMEMBER IT!


----------



## Fearlessjay (Dec 7, 2002)

Coolcat was one of the first few to post here, so I wouldn't judge him on post count. He has been helpful to a lot of people, and if he enjoys posting here, fair play to him. I would definately not call him a spamer. 

I am not a big fan of layers of membership due to posting, as there is often a smartarse on forums who has millions of posts and thinks that entitles him to privileged status. Usually these guys are morons. It also leads to useless topics merely designed to up the posts.


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

And the gamefaq's are worst they only let you post more messages if you have a higher ranking... that makes you post even more.
I remember Tom's hardware guide forums that only have a little title besides your name like:
newbie
journey man (that's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
or something like that


----------



## Dranzer (Dec 7, 2002)

I wasnt flaming you, you need to take a joke damn


----------



## neocat (Dec 8, 2002)

QUOTE(Dranzer @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> I wasnt flaming you, you need to take a joke damn


OK OK OK 1 time i see a joke... but two times sounds like flaming


----------



## Fusion (Dec 8, 2002)

QUOTE(kefka @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> It seems these days that there are only smart_ss people replying on this site








  thats why i only reply to the ones i think are worthy of a reply, not some dumb a$$ question that me & many others already answered half a billion times......like the multiplay link up.....


----------

